# Giersch



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Wer kennt ihn nicht? Wenn man nicht aufpasst, überrennt er ganze Beete und breitet sich auch sonst überall aus,wo man nicht regelmäßig mäht...
Da meine Mutter letztens Jahr die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlug und der Meinung war, ich müsste unser ellenlanges Beet am besten komplett umgraben, damit ich ihn loswerde und großspurig antwortete, den esse ich einfach auf, habe ich dem letztes Wochenende Taten folgen lassen und siehe da...es schmeckt! 
Ich habe ihn einfach mal wie Spinat behandelt, weil das wohl das gängigste ist, also gekocht, braucht nicht lange und dann mit Zwiebeln und Knobi angebraten, bisschen Salz, Pfeffer...lecker! Ehrlich, ich fand den fast besser als Blattspinat, ganz zart...
Demnächst werde ich nochmal andere Sachen probieren, Dips, Kräuterbutter, als Zugabe zum Salat, vielleicht auch mal Tee.
Er soll auch hervorragend bei Gicht und Rheuma helfen und würde früher sogar absichtlich angebaut. Meerschweinchen und Kaninchen mögen ihn auch.

Wenn man ihn sehr regelmäßig komplett aberntet, sollte er verschwinden, also werde ich jetzt wohl tatsächlich das Blumenbeet leerfuttern und ihn nur in der wilden Ecke stehenlassen 

Vielleicht habt ihr auch Lust, das auszuprobieren oder habt sogar Rezepte oder sonstwas zum Thema, dann würde ich mich freuen, davon zu hören


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Coole Idee, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Lass uns Rezepte austauschen 

Ach, vielleicht nochmal zur Menge...ich hatte 2 große Sträuße, nach dem Stiel entfernen und kochen blieb nicht mal so viel übrig wie in einer üblichen Packung Spinat, also ruhig einen Korb voll pflücken


----------



## Plätscher (25. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn sehr regelmäßig komplett aberntet, sollte er verschwinden, also werde ich jetzt wohl tatsächlich das Blumenbeet leerfuttern



ich esse meinen Giersch schon seit Jahren, als Spinat od. einfach als Zugabe in Gemüsegerichten. Aber ich kann nicht erkennen das es die Ausbreitung auch nur leicht vermindert. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich mal die Forschung mit Giersch beschäftigen, so wie er in meinem Garten wuchert könnte er eine Lösung für den weltweiten Hunger sein.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich steuere mein gigantisches Gierschvorkommen gerne für die Forschung bei.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Apr. 2017)

Hei, mit Giersch habe ich auch Jahrelange Erfahrung...wäre auch an Rezepten interessiert.
Was ich mit Spinat gerne mache wäre evt. auch eine GierschVariante wert.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
für 2 Personen:
1 Tasse Hirse mit 
3 Tassen Wasser
Gemüsebrühe, Muskatnuss und Knoblauch
 in einem großen Topf bissfest kochen.
3 Hände voll Spinat waschen, dazugeben und nur zusammenfallen lassen...
Umrühren und Genießen
Dazu passen noch geröstete Salatkerne, Kürbis, Pinie, __ Sonnenblume
Und evt. ein Tl. Leinöl
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Derweil versuche ich die Invasion die von der Grundstücksgrenze kommt, abzubremsen. in 600qm Garten Giersch zu jäten und zu essen, erscheint mir doch etwas unrealistisch.
Ich kann auf jedenfall empfehlen, schwarze 240 Liter Müllsäcke in Extrastark zu kaufen...kostet unter 5€ die Rolle, glaubich 10 STück drauf...
Die Säcke der Länge nach Aufschlitzen, das sie einfach liegen...Giersch so gut es geht wegreißen und mit den Säcken überlappend bedecken. Dick Rindenmulch oder Schreddermaterial auflegen. Wo Büsche sind, drücke ich die Folie so nach unten das das Wasser dort hinfließt.
Wo Stauden sind, schneidet man halt ein Loch, möglichst klein in die Folie.
Nach 2 Jahren ist der Giersch darunter tot, geht schneller als Wasserdurchlässiges Unkrautfleece.Yeahhhh. 
An den Rändern bleibt immernoch genug für die Suppe übrig ;-)
Immer schön zupfeln...
Und das sieht sooo schön aus, wenn man saubere Flächen mit Häcksel hat und keine halbe Meterhohen Gierschfelder, die alles andere ersticken...

Unsere Meerschweinchen haben ihn übrigens nicht gemocht, und die Fische und Garnelen auch nicht...
VG Monika


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Ersticken kann ich ihn nicht, da er zwischen lauter Stauden und Strauchwurzeln wächst (__ Flieder, auch so ein "Unkraut"), da müsste ich schon alles ausbuddeln und das tue ich mir nicht an, habe gestern schon einen mittleren Anfall bekommen, als ich zwischen dem Gebüsch rumgekrochen bin  Und da wachsen auch schöne Nesseln, die ich gern behalten würde  Hilft also nur eindämmen! Macht aber nichts, ich finde mich gerade damit ab 

Das Hirserezept merke ich mir, danke!  Ich werde dann die Tage mal Gierschlasagne machen...

Hm...Jürgen, vielleicht nicht genug gegessen? Ich habe ihn so weit rausgerupft, wie ich ihn erwischen könnte, ohne allzuviel Aufwand, angeblich soll er dann irgendwann die __ Nase voll haben, dauert aber wohl...und wenn nicht, tröste ich mich damit, dass er 4x so viel Vitamin C hat wie Zitronen und noch gesünder ist, als Grünkohl


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Apr. 2017)

Hei, bei uns war er nicht schon immer da...die Nachbarn hatten ihn mal mit Rindenmulch eingeschleppt.
Er hat teilweise meinen Gemüsegarten geentert, was nicht gerade lustig war und machte sich auf den Weg.
Wo Rasen ist, ist er leicht in Schach zu halten, aber in der Rabatte und den Natursteinmauern erschien es erst aussichtslos.
Da ich einen Giftfreien Garten habe, kamen auch Unkrautvernichtungsmittel nicht in Frage und ich glaube ich hab auch die Nachbarn überzeugt, das das nicht der richtige Weg ist. Im Moment hat er unsere andere Grundstücksgrenze zur Weiterverbreitung ergattert und da ist eine 50m lange Natursteinmauer mit Mauerblümchen..nee, die möchte ich nicht gegen Giersch eintauschen..deswegen hab ich angefangen alles mit Folie auszulegen. Was etwas doof ist, ist das es ein Gefälle hat und der Mulch auf den Gehsteig runterrutscht.
Das Problem muß ich noch lösen. Dort wachsen eigentlich nur Büsche und vereinzelt Stauden, um die man schön die Folie herrumlegen kann.
Hauptsache, er dringt nicht weiter vor...das muß ich verhindern...sorry...ich finde mich nicht damit ab...noch nicht. Man wird nicht jünger und die Gartenarbeit nicht weniger...da muß ich den nicht auchnoch beackern...
Mein Kampf dauert schon etwa 15 Jahre..aber da werd ich zum Tiger
VG Monika
die jetzt weiter Tomaten pflanzen geht, Yeahhhh


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich versteh dich schon und wenn das praktikabel ist, umso besser Im Gemüsebeet lässt er sich ja auch leichter fernhalten, finde ich zumindest, keine dicken Wurzeln, die stören usw In einer Natursteinmauer würde ich ihn definitiv auch nicht haben wollen...
Im vorderen Teil unseres Blumenbeetes habe ich ihn rigoros weggemacht und wenn irgendwo ein Stückchen hochkommt, steh ich sofort mit der Kralle bereit, aber unter dem ganzen Buschwerk mit Stauden dazwischen funktioniert das einfach nicht.
Am hinteren Zaun darf er bei mir stehenbleiben, da gehe ich später im Jahr einfach mal mit der Sense rein und gut ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich werde mich die Tage mal an Salat versuchen – gerade habe ich ein schönes Rezept gefunden bei Frau Frida. Klingt lecker, oder?


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Oh ja  Berichte mal, wenn du es probiert hast


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2017)

Ach ja - mein Freund, der Giersch...

Er schmeckt auch in der Kräuterlimonade - zusammen mit __ Gundermann und Zitronenmelisse...und Köcherfliegenlarven - zumindest meine Sorte - mögen ihn. Das ist aber auch sehr mühsam, die Larven zu fangen und dann mit Giersch zu füttern...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Lach! Im ersten Lesen habe ich Deinen Satz falsch interpretiert, nämlich so: 
„Er schmeckt auch in der Kräuterlimonade - zusammen mit __ Gundermann und Zitronenmelisse...und Köcherfliegenlarven“

Aber ohne die Köcherfliegenlarven kann ich mir das auch sehr lecker vorstellen! Ich muss dringend Zitronenmelisse säen. *auf die Gartenliste schreib*


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Apr. 2017)

Hei...heut gabs Blattspinat zu Kartoffel und Bratwurst, das ginge auch mit Giersch...

1 Zwiebel
1 kl. Knoblauchzehe
Olivenöl
Salz und Pfeffer  alles anbraten
2 Gabeln voll Mehl damit anschwitzen
Mit 2cm kaltem Wasser angießen und unter Rühren aufkochen
2 Scheiben Schmelzkäse
1 Löffel Gemüsebrühe
Muskatnuss
eine Schüssel voll Blattspinat nur leicht darin zusammenfallenlassen
Umrühren, fertig, lecker

VG Monika


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2017)

Ha, Katrin, Du hast recht. Das habe ich etwas  dämlich formuliert...besser so:


Christine schrieb:


> Ach ja - mein Freund, der Giersch...
> 
> Er schmeckt auch in der Kräuterlimonade - zusammen mit __ Gundermann und Zitronenmelisse.
> 
> Und Köcherfliegenlarven - zumindest meine Sorte - mögen ihn. Das ist aber auch sehr mühsam, die Larven zu fangen und dann mit Giersch zu füttern...


----------



## mägi (26. Apr. 2017)

gegen giersch!!!!! einfach kapuzienerkresse dazwischen sähen und der giersch schleicht sich davon. *klapp 100%*


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Ha! Ernsthaft? Dann probiere ich das dies Jahr im Blumenbeet aus, Kapuzinerkresse mag ich, ist auch lecker  Danke für den Tipp


----------



## mägi (26. Apr. 2017)

bitte, bitte. gärngscheh.   ja kapuzinerkresse liebe ich auch


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

Ach das wäre ja großartig – Kapuzinerkresse habe ich wirklich immer in Garten – aber bisher halt in die Beete gepflanzt, die schon sauber waren. Ansonsten könnte ich mir übrigens vorstellen, dass __ Storchschnabel auch gute Dienste tun könnte – da wächst ja in der Regel auch nix drunter. Super – wir starten das Giersch-Experimente-Jahr!


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Yep  __ Storchschnabel weiß ich aber nicht...habe da unter dem __ Flieder so ein Gewächs, das könnte einer sein, da hab ich vorgestern die Gierschblätter zwischen rausgezupft 
Das sind übrigens die besagten Ecken...

   

Da habe ich schon mal angefangen was rauszureißen, da muss ich noch...

   

Und hier darf er stehenbleiben...


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Ahhh  - diese Ecken kenne ich. Könnten meine sein. Auf dem letzten Foto ist auch noch meine Freundin, die Knoblauchrauke. Die kann man auch aufessen. Hier mal ein nettes Seitchen dazu: http://www.wildkrautgarten.de/

Übrigens - Storchenschnabel ist nicht gleich Storchenschnabel. Der schöne bunte tut dem Giersch nix. Da wächst der frech mitten hoch. Aber der weiße, der so unangenehm riecht und sich sehr, sehr gut vermehrt ....da hab ich keinen Giersch


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Die Knobirauke wird gehütet, keine Sorge  Ich bin hier wochenlang durch die Gegend gekrochen, um irgendwo ein paar Pflänzchen für meine Kräuterspirale zu finden und hab dann am Stall mühevoll eine zwischen Schotter und anderem Gedöns ausgebuddelt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich selbst welche im Garten habe  Letztes Jahr habe ich echt alles Mögliche nicht gesehen, aber wir haben das Haus ja auch erst im Mai übernommen und da war natürlich überall akkurat Rasen gemäht und diverses "Unkraut" zumindest runtergeschnitten...da ich einige krautige Ecken behalten wollte, kam dann nach und nach manches zum Vorschein, z.B. auch Wiesenschaumkraut  Fazit: Nächstes Jahr werde ich noch einiges mehr stehen lassen und frühestens Mitte Mai mähen 
Der Link ist toll, danke, da werde ich mich mal reinlesen 

Will ich stinkenden __ Storchschnabel haben?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass es stinkenden __ Storchschnabel überhaupt gibt. Wieder was gelernt, danke Christine! 

Hmmm, wenn ich überlege, wie viele Giersch-Ecken ich habe, dann könnte ich die etwas entfernter liegenden Ecken durchaus mit Stinkschnabel bepflanzen – dann ist da zumindest gierschmäßig Ruhe im Karton. Und der Stinker sieht aus der Ferne bestimmt schöner aus als der Giersch. Zumal Letzterer jetzt auch ganz stark in die Rasenflächen drängt und da habe ich überhaupt keine Lust drauf!


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Auf den Flächen kannst du ihn einfach abmähen, dann gibt er irgendwann auf


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

Stimmt, das mache ich auch.  Aber es ist doch echt erstaunlich, was im diesem Jahr noch so alles im Rasen Einzug hält. Wenn das so weitergeht, wird er noch zur kompletten Wiese. Das ist zwar auch toll, aber ich finde ein paar ruhige, kurz gemähte Rasenflächen einfach schön, weil sie als beruhigendes Element in der Gesamtkomposition des Gartens gebraucht werden. Selbst ein komplett mit Giersch überwachsenes Beet sieht doch halbwegs manierlich aus, wenn nur der angrenzenden Rasen schön gemäht ist. 

Den kahlen Stellen, wo die 30 Maulwurfshügel waren, muss ich mich dann auch noch widmen, bevor vorwitzige Flugsamen die Chance ergreifen …


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Aargh...Maulwurfshügel....auch so eine Baustelle bei mir *hmpf*
was den Rasen angeht gebe ich dir recht, obwohl Rasen bei mir ein unzutreffendes Wort ist^^


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

*tröst* Weißt Du – wenigstens sind wir nicht alleine mit der Rasenmisere! Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ein äußerst ergiebiges Thema für einen neues Thread wäre. Rasengeschichten hat jeder … wetten?


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Mit Sicherheit!  Aber wer will schon englischen Rasen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2017)

hätten die Römer ihren Giersch vor 2000 Jahren net überall im Imperium Romanum als Gemüse angebaut gäbe es diesen extrem invasien "Neophyt" in Germanien und Gallien gar net.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

@Erin: Lach! Richtig. Aber so dicker gesunder Rasen wäre schon schick! Ich bewundere das immer in Dänemark, dort scheint die feuchte Witterung dem Rasen hervorragend zu bekommen. Das sollte hier in Nordfriesland eigentlich auch klappen. Und __ Gänseblümchen und ihre kleinen charmanten Kollegen dürfen natürlich bleiben. 

@Knoblauchkröte: Die __ spinnen, die Römer!


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Aargh...Maulwurfshügel....auch so eine Baustelle bei mir *hmpf*
> was den Rasen angeht gebe ich dir recht, obwohl Rasen bei mir ein unzutreffendes Wort ist^^



 Wildblumensaat besorgen und auf jedem Maulwurfshügel einfach einsäen. Gibt wunderhübsche Blumeninseln, die die Bienen freuen


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2017)

Nur mal schnell dazwischen, weil ich es gerade sah:
Bei den Römern galt Giersch als Gichtkraut und wurde meist als Saft in der vornehmen Gesellschaft zu jeder Mahlzeit mitgereicht, da die dort übliche Völlerei zu massiven Gicht- und Rheumaproblemen führte - Giersch sollte da gleich vorbeugen.
Und Giersch ist in der Tat da das allerwirksamste Mittel, was ich bisher erlebt habe:
*Diese Rezeptur ist im Falle eines akuten Gichtanfalls das reinste "Wundermittel" *

*Man sammle:*

je eine Handvoll
Giersch
Vogelmiere
Brennessel
Löwenzahn (Blätter und Stiele)

die Brennessel vor der weiteren Verarbeitung einmal kurz mit dem Nudelholz abrollen.

- alle Kräuter sehr klein schneiden
- alle Kräuter in einem Mörser zu einem Brei zuerstampfen
möglichst keinen Mörser, der aus saugfähigen Materialien (z.B. Rohholz) besteht, damit die
Flüssigkeit im Brei bleibt.

Den Brei als Umschlag auf die betroffenen Gelenke aufbringen und mindestens 2 Stunden dort belassen.
(geht auch über Nacht)

Bei Händen oder Füßen geht es gut, wenn man einen kleinen Stoffbeutel (Naturmaterial) mit dem Brei
befüllt, die Hand oder den Fuss da rein steckt und den Beutel am Hand- oder Fussgelenk mit einem Pflaster fixiert.

Bei größeren Gelenken (z.B. Knie, Ellenbogen) kann man den Brei gut in einen einseitig zugebundenen Schlauchverband
(gibt es in der Apotheke als Meterware zum abschneiden aus Verbandsmull) füllen und dann das "Säckchen mit Hilfe
einer Bandage auf dem betroffenen Gelenk fixieren.

Parallel kann man aus derselben Kräutermischung einen grünen Smoothie machen (mit Wasser, nicht mit Apfelsaft) und
einnehmen.


*und Grüne Smoothies: *

Zunächst sammelt man eine Handvoll gemischte Wildkräuter (landläufig Unkraut genannt) der Saison.
Von allem nur ein paar Blätter und/oder Blüten - Beispiele folgen unten angehängt
Achtet drauf, wo ihr sammelt.
Neben einer gespritzten Wiese oder der Autobahn oder der Gassigehroute von Nachbars Fifi
ist es nicht so prickelnd.

Sammelgut ausschütteln und/ oder ganz kurz abspülen

dann alles in einen Mixer geben (oder von Hand klein hacken)

Mit Flüssigkeit (z.B. Wasser, Apfelsaft etc.) auffüllen und Mixer anstellen
(oder in Flasche mit Verschluß schaumig schütteln)

Man kann auch Obst der Saison mit rein mixen - alles je nach Geschmack.

Folgende Wildkräuter findet man eigentlich überall und sie schmecken gut im Smoothie:

Brennessel ( u.a. Mineeralsalze (Ca+K), Kieselsäure, Vit: A,B,C,E,K), Serotonin, Amine, unesättichte Fettsäuren...)
Giersch (u.a. Mineralstoffe K, Mg, Ca, Mn, Zn, Cu) und Vit A+C plus Eiweisse, äth.öle, Harze usw. )
Vogelmiere (Ca, K, Mg, Fe, Vit. A, C, B1-3, Se, Kieselsäure etc.)
Löwenzahn (Fructose, Inulin (im herbst), K, Eiweisse, Vit C, Mg, P, Ca, Na, Kieselsäure, Cu, Zn, S, Vit B,A,D usw.)
Scharbockskraut (nur VOR der Blüte die Blätter verwenden - ab Blüte wird es giftig) Vit C in gigantischen Mengen ("Scorbutkraut")
__ Gundermann (Bitterstoffe, Gerbstoffe, äth.Öle, Cholin, Vit C, K usw.)
Knoblauchrauke (Zuckerstoffe, Knoblauchöl, äth Öle, Senfölglycoside, Vit A und C, Mineralstoffe)
Bärlauch (u.a. Lauchöle, Zuckerstoffe, Vit C, K, Mn, Fe, Mg, Adenosin, Senfölglycoside usw. )
__ Schafgarbe (Bitterstoffe, Cumarine, Gerbstoffe, Cu, K, Essig-, Kaffee- und Apfelsäure usw.)
__ Gänseblümchen (K, Ca, Mg, Fe, Vit AundC usw.)
Spitz- und Breitwegerich (Kieselsäure, Zn, K, Vit C+B, A, K, Fe, kalk, Phosphorsäure, Kaliumsalze, Lab-Enzym usw)

Das sind jetzt nur mal einige - die Liste lässt sich unendlich fortsetzen.

Die genannten Inhaltsstoffe sind jeweils nur ein Auszug derer, die besonders hoch enthalten sind.
Generall decken diese Pflanzen in Spuren praktisch alles verwertbar ab,
was man sonst über Multivitamin/Mineralpräparate in
kaum verwertbarer Form teuer verkauft bekommt.

Bei der Pflanzenauswahl und Menge ein wenig schauen - am besten erstmal ein Blatt oder eine Blüte probieren.
Knoblauchrauke reicht schon ein Blättchen - Brennessel oder Gänseblümchen oder so geht auch mehr.

Ich mag es am liebsten mit frischen Äpfeln und einem Schuss Wasser gemixt (oder alternativ, wenn es noch schneller gehen soll, mit Apfelsaft)


*und Energielevel hochfahren nach dem Winter:*

Im Frühjahr - wenn man Glück hat schon Ende Februar/Anfang März gibts in freier Natur die jungen Triebe von Scharbockskraut (nur bis zur Blüte geniessbar - mit der Blüte wird das Blatt bitter - dann NICHT mehr nehmen), Löwenzahn, Schafgarbe - etwas später dazu Gundermann, Giersch, Brennessel, Knoblauchrauke!, Bärlauch! und Vogelmiere.

Daraus lassen sich täglich phantastische Frühlingssalate machen, die enorm viel Kraft und Energie geben.
Es sind die ersten Pflanzen des Frühjahres und wurden von unseren Vorfahren genutzt, um die im Winter
aufgebauten Mängel zu beheben.

Diese Pflanzen kommen extra so früh, damit wir uns vom Winter erholen und die Defizite auffüllen können.


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Das gefällt mir auch, aber dann werde ich hier aufgefressen, dafür ist es einfach zu viel Fläche und zu viele Maulwurfshügel, um da dann mit dem Mäher rumzukurven Wildblumenwiese hab ich dafür hinten am Graben gesät und ansonsten wird ja eigentlich nicht so oft gemäht, dass Klee und Konsorten keine Gelegenheit hätten zu blühen  In der Gierschecke blüht auch vieles andere, da tummeln sich gern Bienen und Hummeln.

Danke Kirstin!  Ich experimentiere ja gern mit Wildkräutern, da werde ich sicherlich mal was ausprobieren 

@Knoblauchkröte 

Wieder was gelernt, macht ja Sinn mit dem zusammen was Kirstin schreibt...eigentlich eine sehr gesunde und vielseitige Pflanze, da fragt man sich doch, warum sie so wenig genutzt wird 

@Kathrinvdm 

Ohne kahle Stellen würde mir schon reichen Aber recht hast du....


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Nachtrag zum Storchenschnabel: Weiß ist ja auch nicht gleich weiß, gell. Also das ist dieser hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balkan-Storchschnabel


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Ach schau an....den habe ich sogar seit kurzem und nu stinkt er....na toll!


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Du kannst ja mal vorsichtig ein Blatt zwischen den Fingern verreiben, ob es der stinkende ist. Manche Staudengärtner sprechen ja auch von Duft


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich schicke eins der Kinder vor


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Feigling


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich gestehe  Eigentlich ist das nur ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit für jahrelanges Wickeln und ähnliches


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Nachdem wir heute so viel von Giersch gesprochen haben, gab es dann abends gleich welchen....diesmal hab ich es so ähnlich gemacht wie in einem Rezept auf der Wildkrautgarten-Seite angegeben, also nur blanchiert und dann mit Knobi, Zwiebeln und nem Rest Paprika gebraten, war ganz gut, mit einem Löffel Frischkäse dazu haben das einfach so gegessen, aber nächstes Mal werde ich ihn doch richtig kochen vorher, auch wenn da sicher viele Vitamine verloren gehen, schmeckt mir doch noch ein bisschen besser 

So sah das aus.....     

Reichte für 2,5 Portionen, wenn man nichts dazu isst


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Apr. 2017)

ich find den Storchschnabelduft nicht schlimm...hab verschiedene Sorten, auch den im Link...
Absolut pflegeleicht, muß nicht geschnitten werden, nicht gegossen, verdrängt alles Unkraut, außer Giersch ;-)
Hält Hunde ab das Bein am Chinaschilf im Hof zu heben...und hinzukacken
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2017)

War da nicht irgend was mit Girsch und Kartoffeln...Girsch verträgt keine Kartoffeln oder so.....Die machen den platt durch ihr Laub und Ihr Wurzelwerk.


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Apr. 2017)

Jo, weil Kartoffeln lockern den Boden und Giersch liebt verdichteten Boden.
Nur kann man leider nicht überall Kartoffeln ein und ausgraben...
VG Monika


----------

